# Need hetp identfication of this robber bee



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I guess I'm missing something. What is it that you want us to identify?


----------



## mike911 (Aug 2, 2016)

middle pic, your far right hand sidw right below the screw. he is twice the size of the other bees. may be a male drone


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd guess a drone but seeing the other end would be how to tell for sure.


----------



## mike911 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Tis a drone.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

I may be wrong, but I don't think drones rob.


----------

